# Who has the best blacks?



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I have five pairs (ok four pairs with a lone black cock, dang racoon) with a least one of the pair black. The blacks are from Ace In the Hole (Mark) and Dennis Kuhn (whiteracers.com).

I am looking for black racing pigeons. I am bringing in some other black racers from guys that advertise and are in the business of selling birds. My plan is to test them out on my course and see how they do.

If you have blacks and want to test them against other blacks on a tough course, with a chance to win some coin, you might be interested.

Any forum member who sends me a pair of 2018 YB between January and March will be up against other forum members. The forum member who sends the best bird will get the money and I will refund his or her original shipping of the birds to me.

After I get the birds they are mine, no shipping the birds back. For every six birds from the forum I will put $120 in the pot. The forum member's bird who scores the best against other forum members will win. I will use pigeon basics calculation sheet here, it is based on trapping order:

http://www.pigeonbasics.com/articles/bestbirds.php

I hope to be able to get 3-6 guys that want participate. In order to get $120 we need at least six birds form the forum. For each additional six I will increase the pot $120. 

The only feedback I am committing to on the forum is to post the race results on the spreadsheet by Sunday after each race. I am sure there will be more than that but just don't expect it.

For those that do not know me, you you can find all you need to know in one of these two threads, I hosted the first two pigeon talk classics. Some HATED them, some liked them and a few just sat back and watched.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/our-first-annual-one-loft-race-41690.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/2011-2nd-annual-pigeon-talk-classic-48231.html


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As I remember the first PT Classic you didn't post much but having a baby you didn't have time for much... Count me in
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Are we to send blacks?
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Haven't got any "Blacks"....But I sure enjoyed going down memory lane seeing all the names of the guys that used to frequent "Pigeon Talk". Too bad it's not still like that! Made some lasting friendships!


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> As I remember the first PT Classic you didn't post much but having a baby you didn't have time for much... Count me in
> Dave


 Hi Dave, Rose is six now and we are done



Crazy Pete said:


> Are we to send blacks?
> Dave


I have 22 blacks coming as purchased YB kits, plus 6-10 that I raise myself. I want an all black team. The hope is to round it out with another 6-12 blacks from forum members. Hopefully with a side benefit of creating a little racing activity here on the forum. 



raftree3 said:


> Haven't got any "Blacks"....But I sure enjoyed going down memory lane seeing all the names of the guys that used to frequent "Pigeon Talk". Too bad it's not still like that! Made some lasting friendships!


 Hi Rich, This place has changed a lot since then. I think most the guys that actually race have moved on. I wish you the best.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Interested in this race. Currently have 1 pair black splash Baekerts, 6 black's from Dennis Kuhn only 1 is actually a Dennis Kuhn the rest I breed , and 4 from one of the guy's in my club and 2 pairs of black houbens. I'm trying to put together a team of black's and whites to go along with my regular team of standard blue bars and checks along with a few red's and silvers. My best bird this year was a silver white flight her best finish was 13th but I flew her every week for 8 straight races 1500 miles. If I would have done just a few things differently I may have done better but hey first season so I learned a lot.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

In my opinion Ron Diesher has the best blacks. Diesher Black Rain (HVR) has really improved my results. Each hen that I put that cock with seemed to excel in the races. I too had some of Ace in the hole blacks and they seem to have a gene that caused them to be ---- Barn sitters ---- if you will. 
No matter who I put them with they produced sitters. 
With Black Rain blood in my loft I did very well this year ending second average speed and most of the winners I had came from the Black Rain blood.
Just something to ponder.
Tim


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

The only Blacks I've had were from a "Black Diamond" cock from CBS. He was from the old World of Wings program that I was loaned. He wound up being a good producer but I only had him one season.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Interested in this race. Currently have 1 pair black splash Baekerts, 6 black's from Dennis Kuhn only 1 is actually a Dennis Kuhn the rest I breed , and 4 from one of the guy's in my club and 2 pairs of black houbens. I'm trying to put together a team of black's and whites to go along with my regular team of standard blue bars and checks along with a few red's and silvers. My best bird this year was a silver white flight her best finish was 13th but I flew her every week for 8 straight races 1500 miles. If I would have done just a few things differently I may have done better but hey first season so I learned a lot.


Congrats on your first season. This is very low-key. If you have a pair of blacks in the next few months and want to send them that is great. Right now there have been three forum members indicate they are interested. A one in three chance at $120 and reimbursed shipping. I know it is not much but it will be fun. The forum member who sends the bird that does the best will get the pot. 
If we can get six participants from the forum I will bump it up to 240 and reimbursed shipping. Each 3 guys will raise the pot $120.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> The only Blacks I've had were from a "Black Diamond" cock from CBS. He was from the old World of Wings program that I was loaned. He wound up being a good producer but I only had him one season.





heeler said:


> In my opinion Ron Diesher has the best blacks. Diesher Black Rain (HVR) has really improved my results. Each hen that I put that cock with seemed to excel in the races. I too had some of Ace in the hole blacks and they seem to have a gene that caused them to be ---- Barn sitters ---- if you will.
> No matter who I put them with they produced sitters.
> With Black Rain blood in my loft I did very well this year ending second average speed and most of the winners I had came from the Black Rain blood.
> Just something to ponder.
> Tim


Funny you mentioned both these guys. I have a deposit for 10 YB's from CBS and 6 from Ron. I know they both have great blacks. I also know that there are backyard flyers out there that have great blacks. I am trying to get a team of them to see what will do well on my course.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I don't breed for color but I do end up with a few blacks every year so if I get any I'll send them.
Dave


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> The only Blacks I've had were from a "Black Diamond" cock from CBS. He was from the old World of Wings program that I was loaned. He wound up being a good producer but I only had him one season.


Still got him Rich and still plan on breeding out of him. 

If I can get birds together in a timely manner and get some blacks, I'll send some to you Flap.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

8 CBS Black Diamonds arrived today safe and sound. I have them in one of the small 4H lofts for a few days just to make sure they are all good. Will see how they compare with the other blacks. They are about a week and a half to 2 weeks older than mine.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there any space left and are you allowing splash or white flights ?


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

For the birds I purchased I requested all blacks, no white flights or splashes. For the birds coming from forum members I will be open to splashes or white flights, as long as they are black. I am not sure how many I will be getting from the forum if any, right now just soft commitments. I need at least six birds to put up $120 pot and reimbursed shipping to the guy with the best of the six. I need birds shipped by March 12 or the week of April 2 or 9 no birds after April 16.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I did get a couple blacks is this still on.
Dave


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey sorry I am going to miss the cut off date. I had a few yb's in January but it got to the -20 mark and they froze. I've got a bunch on eggs now but they won't be ready for a month.or so.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Next week they go in my young bird loft.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well you must not have wanted them or you would have checked back on the post. They are in my young bird loft and have been out for a while, sorry.
Dave


----------

